# Pediatric Echo confusion CPT 93303



## jen11976 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a "complete comprehensive pediatric two-dimentional, doppler and m-mode echo" being performed.  As long as I have it documented in the dx somewhere that the issue is congenital, can we bill 93303, 93320 and 93325?  

Also, the test is being performed on 1/4/11, our provider isn't authenticating the report until 1/10/11.  Acceptable?  Or unacceptable?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jan 28, 2011)

jen11976 said:


> I have a "complete comprehensive pediatric two-dimentional, doppler and m-mode echo" being performed.  As long as I have it documented in the dx somewhere that the issue is congenital, can we bill 93303, 93320 and 93325?
> 
> Also, the test is being performed on 1/4/11, our provider isn't authenticating the report until 1/10/11.  Acceptable?  Or unacceptable?
> 
> Thank you in advance!




Yes you can use 93303 and if doppler/colorflow was was done use the others two codes with it. According to CPT assistant this code should not be used when a congenital heart disease is suspected, but  not found on echocardiography, the noncongenital echocardiography codes should be used then. The authentication reports, I will let someone else answer that.


----------

